# Okay to feed raw bones as a treat?



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I've read in many places (including here) that you shouldn't mix a raw diet with a kibble diet. I'm assuming that mean the meals themselves. If I feed a kibble diet, is it okay to give Brady an occasional raw bone as a treat? If so, what kinds of bones do I get from the butcher, and what kinds should I avoid? Thanks!:wave:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

We give raw marrow bones, as well as raw, frozen chicken wings. Just remember to cut back on the amount of kibble given on the days that you do, as they are quite rich.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I like to give the raw marrow bones as well. As always, supervise your dog.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks PG and Bock. With regards to the marrow bones, do you feed chicken only, or are other animal bones okay too?


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sierra gets the "runs" whenever I have given her raw bones.
I'd go easy to start.
KarenP


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Raw marrow bones and knuckles (typically packaged as soup bones in the grocery store) are a great way to help the dog clean their teeth as well as satisfy their chewing needs, regardless of what type of diet the dog is on.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Doodle said:


> Thanks PG and Bock. With regards to the marrow bones, do you feed chicken only, or are other animal bones okay too?



They are typically beef bones, actually. Though raw turkey necks are a great "doggie toothbrush" too. 





Karen2 said:


> Sierra gets the "runs" whenever I have given her raw bones.
> I'd go easy to start.
> KarenP


That is probably due to too much marrow. It's very rich and can be too much for some dog's tummies. You can always scoop out a little marrow at each end to lessen the amount before giving the bone to your dog.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Ditto to what Mar said.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay, that makes sense. So one more question (sorry)...do you let them eat the whole marrow bone at one sitting, or do you limit the amount they have and then put it away for another time?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Doodle said:


> Okay, that makes sense. So one more question (sorry)...do you let them eat the whole marrow bone at one sitting, or do you limit the amount they have and then put it away for another time?



I find that they will get bored of chewing well before the bone is gone. When they are done, I will pick it up, put it in a baggie and stick it in the freezer. They usually last 2 or 3 chew sessions before they get small enough that choking can become a hazard, or they just get kind of gross and I throw them away.


(the above is specifically about knuckle bones which I tend to give to my dogs more than marrow bones... the marrow bones don't typically get all that much smaller after chewings but they do get kinda stinky and gross after a while so I still end up getting rid of them. also my dogs typically lose interest in marrow bones once all the yummy marrow is out of them and don't like chewing them as much as knuckles)


----------



## judegirl (Aug 14, 2009)

I give my dogs "Brisket Bones" . They can eat up the whole thing. I got tired of knuckle bones as my backyard started to look like a dinosaur graveyard. I only give them these 2-3 times a week. They love them and get lots of chewing pleasure.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I let them chew to their hearts desire. Usually don't finish them off in one sitting anyway. Just throw it back in the freezer until next time. 

Watch it if you have another dog come around because these bones have been known to start fights. High value things.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

We bought what was labelled as "Raw Marrow Beef Soup Bones" for Molson & Skoker on the weekend. They sure loved them! Took Skoker about 2 hours to get all the marrow out of his and Molson took the entire day and it still wasn't gone! (Skoker is clearly a pro now at 2½ yrs old)


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

I give Yogi a marrow bone 3 times a week. It's key when you want to watch a movie or tv show at home, as it keeps him busy for a couple hours.

I tried Knuckle bones but he snaps them in half after twenty minutes. Do you guys just let them eat the actual bone? I've always been worried about blockage.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Make sure you get the longer marrow bones, not the little donut rings you sometimes see in the grocery store. Daisy got one of those stuck around her lower jaw once and it would not come off. Had to make a midnight trip to the e-vet ... rather expensive


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

I also buy the longer marrow bones, At lest 3 inches long & I like them closer to 4-5. Makes it harder to get the marrow out. When they are new I put in the freezer orfridge after chewing a while. After they are "clean" I leave them out & they still like to chew them. Longest lasting toy for the price. My last golden always had marrow bones & we never had to get her teeth cleaned.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine get the marrow bones and I make sure they are at least 4 - 5 inches, it keeps them occupied for hours!


----------



## Minnesota Rosie (Jul 28, 2009)

Where do you get the longer marrow bones? I've only seen the shorter ones at my grocery store. Is it something you have to ask the butcher for? Also, are these okay for puppies, or is the marrow too rich for their little systems. My girl is 15 weeks old.

Thanks!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Minnesota Rosie said:


> Where do you get the longer marrow bones? I've only seen the shorter ones at my grocery store. Is it something you have to ask the butcher for? Also, are these okay for puppies, or is the marrow too rich for their little systems. My girl is 15 weeks old.
> 
> Thanks!


I get them from my local meat market. They are sold as "soup bones". For a pup that young I would scoop out most, if not all, the marrow. More than likely you will experience some soft stools of diarrhea the first few times you give it.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Just out of curiousity....what about cow bones? Someone told me this weekend they give their pup cow bones.

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

LuckyPup said:


> Just out of curiousity....what about cow bones? Someone told me this weekend they give their pup cow bones.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?


If I'm not mistaken, a marrow (soup) bone generally comes from a cow.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

We have a cow coming out on Friday. Ok half a cow and it's already cut and frozen and the rancher is driving it out... the dogs will get lots of bones! 

I've given just about every type of bone, usually in the winter/fall we get some deer/moose bones and those go over well. Just go slowly to start, like 15 minutes of frozen chewing time a few times a day then longer as they get used to the marrow/meat.

Lana


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Well I feel like a fool not even seeing if marrow was a cow bone! Thanks!


----------



## andrea916 (Jan 21, 2010)

I gave my dog a raw bone yesterday for the first time (for 15 mins) and she had no interest in it. I tried again today (for 30 mins)... again, no interest. She loves bones that I buy at the pet store though.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Mine get a marrow bone a couple times a month, I was afraid to give one more often. I think they will get one once a week now.

They had them last night, they chew, suck, gnaw until its clean and then chew on the bones for weeks after. Kirby like to have a little chew every evening after dinner. Darby will pick one up at various times during the day. I've given them frozen in the summer as a cool treat. I can get a 4 -5 inch marrow bone at the grocery store meat department. Usually right between the steaks and roasts. Just ask if you don't see them. I even got advice on the size to get for my dogs. Stay away from the little "O" shaped bones they can get stuck.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

I give Maya the raw beef marrow bones. She really likes them, although they do occasionally give her some diarrhea. I had read on the forum that you shouldn't refreeze a bone and use it again after it has been chewed. Someone posted that their vet said once a marrow bone has been chewed and thawed for a while, throw it away because of the bacteria. It sounds like several of you let your dogs chew it for a while, freeze, and repeat. Has anyone else heard about the bacteria danger with doing this? I have been only letting her chew a bone once since I read that, then throwing it out, but I would like to be able to let her chew a bone a little bit at a time since her stomach is a bit sensitive. What do you all think?


----------



## Minnesota Rosie (Jul 28, 2009)

I usually freeze the marrow bones when I first get them. Once I give them to Rosie, I either keep them outside (because it's winter, and it's cold out there!), or I bring them back inside and put them in the fridge. I've never re-frozen them.


----------



## kridgway (Jun 1, 2009)

I have used the marrow bones like a kong after the marrow was gone and stuffed them with kibble and peanut butter. Goes over really good at our house.


----------

